# Amazing Dart Frog Site



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

Well here's a site I have been hording for awhile and decided to share it with everyone here....

Google Translate

....be warned that this is a dart frog related website with a forum, but they are not forums of the U. S. So Kyle I am not trying to cross any boundaries as I would not post anything from an English Speaking/Written forum on this site.  This is an amazing European site on dart frogs and shows some of the frogs not available here in the U. S. So enjoy! I think it is impressive so I figured I share. PS: Look up "dendrobase.de" on google and hit the translate button there.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow!! Thanks for the link. It is great to see how far ahead of our thinking the Europeans are on some of the morphs. I can see spending many hours on this site!

Thanks again, Richard.


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Definitely a great summary of those papers. Keep in mind not everything here is fact as some of the information comes from single or low numbers of measurements and observations...not to mention opinion.

None the less that is the most complete compilation of the data that has been generated that I have seen in one place.

Very nice!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

I am getting frustrated over here....i cant get it to translate when i go to another species....i feel really stupid, Help please!!!!


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey Troy, go through google and translate it. When you do it will translate every page you open.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

LOL, I'm cracking up, why cant I figure this out!? haha what do u mean go through google?? WHY CAN"T I DO THIS


----------



## atlfrog (Dec 31, 2006)

UmbraSprite said:


> Definitely a great summary of those papers. Keep in mind not everything here is fact as some of the information comes from single or low numbers of measurements and observations...not to mention opinion.
> 
> None the less that is the most complete compilation of the data that has been generated that I have seen in one place.
> 
> Very nice!


You are correct, not everything is there but I did find it to be very useful and fun to read. I thought I share it with everyone.

If you are having issues translating this page please go here...the first one is the site and there is a translation link beside it...

http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=dend...rch&aq=f&oq=dendrobase.de&aqi=&fp=1mZ_-PL2Zjc


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

NICE! Thanks for sharing, and acoording to that site, escudo aernt a pumilio!
Im definitely bookmarking it!


----------

